# Yahya



## yme0071918 (12 mo ago)

Sage Bambino Plus not drawing enough water

so I've had this machine for about three months now and it's been a dream. Suddenly, the machine started drawing less coffee per shot. First I thought there was a problem with the how they coffee was ground but then I realised it was an issue with how much water is being draw per shot. It seems to be drawing so less now and I'm not sure why. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------

